# CAAD 9 upgrade worth the cash??



## garethjohn (Jun 25, 2011)

Looking for sound advice please.

Got myself a 2nd hand 2010 caad9 in the summer and love it. Thinking of upgrading the basic Shimano r500 wheels for around £500 but is it worth the money?

Looking through several forums it seems custom builds are the way to go (more wheel for your money), but again will £500 be enough money to make a noticeable difference?

Sorry if i'm repeating the same old question, could use pointing in the right direction.

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I dont know what £500 is in USD but those wheels are crapola. What are you upgrading to?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

500 British Pounds is around $1000 USD. Shimano R500 wheelsf or $1000USD/500 Pounds is a complete rip off. They weigh close to 1900 grams and don't offer anything special in terms of ride quality. You could build a nice set of customs with Dura Ace hubs for that kind of money.

Also, what are you trying to accomplish with a new set of wheels? That will point you in the right direction.To give you an idea, my Hed Ardennes SL are superb on rough roads and are light enough to make them decent climbing wheels. My Campagnolo Eurus are slightly heavier but far stiffer. The acceleration is superb as is the handling in corners. Seldom will one wheel accomplish everything very well. Get a wheelset whose characteristics appeal to you and that fit your riding style.

chl


----------



## garethjohn (Jun 25, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> I dont know what £500 is in USD but those wheels are crapola. What are you upgrading to?


Guess around the $750 mark. Lots of hills where i live so i'm guessing weight is important.

Found a uk builder Velocity A23 wheel | Strada Wheels


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

I think everyone is reading his post wrong, I beleive he now has the r500 and is looking to replace these with something beter. I'm thinking about buying rs80's I now have rs10's


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

A good set of wheels is a always worth it.
Especially on a Cannondale. Go crazy.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

garethjohn said:


> Guess around the $750 mark. Lots of hills where i live so i'm guessing weight is important.
> 
> Found a uk builder Velocity A23 wheel | Strada Wheels


Do you know who made the hubs for Strada or are these manufactured in-house. Don't go cheap on the hub or you will kill yourself. There's nothing worse than a cheap hubset that has low quality races and bearings. 

Those 23mm wide rims are very nice and work as advertised. I run my Hed Ardennes SL at 100psi and even at 90psi. They feel superb and roll very easily. Over really rough roads, they are a God send.

chl


----------



## Jon Day (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello - this is Jonathan from Strada mentioned above regarding the A23 wheels. Our own label hubs are good value for money and manufactured in a well known factory in Taiwan. They are light, have sealed Japanese bearings and a good quick pickup. Of course, you can upgrade to something else if you wish but I won't sell poor quality hubs or any other components. We are a small business and trade on our reputation for quality product and good service.

The A23 is a great versatile rim - strong, comfy and easy to build with.


----------



## loskaos (Apr 26, 2009)

im on the same boat at this guy , im thinking to change my FSA gossamer compact for SRAM Force 53-39 crank and get some EA70/ EA90 Wheels? 
any suggestion for 600> wheels?

btw the engine is having a major tuneup , prolly some 2000km can speed up the upgrades


----------



## kawi46 (Nov 3, 2010)

I put zipp 101's on my caad9 and it did make a difference. I could really feel it in the acceleration of the bike, it didn't feel like it was sluggish anymore. I got a good deal on the zipps and paid $700 US. Love them..Good Luck


----------



## Smirob (Aug 26, 2009)

I RS80's on my CAAD9 and it made a huge difference. My had the R500 originally. I also had a set of OP/Ultegras made for it huge difference also. I only ride the RS80's on group rides. I train on the OP's.


----------

